# Lead weights



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Bass Pro and others I'm sure sell lead foil adhesive weights for tuning lures that would be perfect for tuning a slot car chassis. I have some in my tackle box now  I got mine at a Bass Pro but can't find them on their website.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Automotive wheel weights might also be an option


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

We did this at the fray in 2002
The sticky back lead weights are the bomb for a REAL good shell.
Then they disallowed it for 03

Tim


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*lead weights - golf shops*

Self adhesive lead weight is also available at most golf shops. The lead weight is used to "tune" golf clubs.


----------



## racenut123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Has anyone tried using Tungsten putty?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Tungsten Putty? Wow, I learn something new every day. May definitely be worth a try. Even if it is a little pricey it's safer than lead and my other favorite ... depleted uranium. Just kidding.

Any sources???


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

aaaa.. tungsten is a super-HEAVY metal like gold ... it weighs 19xwater whereas lead is 12xwater. Check it out http://www.themeter.net/pesi-spec_e.htm


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Even if it is a little pricey it's safer than lead and my other favorite ... depleted uranium. Just kidding.
> 
> Any sources???


I have heard there is quite a bit of depleted uranium (DU) lying around Iraq, free for the taking. :freak:

This might be an opportunity for an aspiring entrepreneur who finds themselves with some spare time in Iraq-- DU weights for slot cars!

...I wonder if they would be legal for G-Jets?

Because of their high specific weight, tungsten and DU are favored for armor-piercing rounds. I've heard of magnet cars embedding themselves in basement walls, just imagine the damage you could do with a unlimited chassis using DU weights instead of magnets!

Sorry about that. They're taking me back to the rubber room now.

-- Bill


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

LOL, Bill


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Try unobtanium, very hard to come by......


----------

